# door sill pan



## vanamber (Jun 26, 2010)

Can someone show a picture of a door sill pan that would be used under a patio glass sliding door? 

My understanding is it would be aluminum with the sides bent up and the inside lip bent up to direct the water to the outside and the outside lip bent down.


----------

